# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Jewel, jeune hamster roborovski à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Jewel
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 9 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 49 - Maine-et-Loire
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0651408733
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Jewel est un tout jeune né en avril 2020. Timide mais curieux et très gentil. Les Roborovski sont très "speeds". Il faut être très patient ou connaisseur.

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mimi

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## bab

> A quoi vous fait penser notre petit Jewel qui est à l'adoption ? [/COLOR][COLOR=var(--primary-text)]Nous a un petit pancake !


.

----------

